# Wilderness survival techniques in BMQ??



## J.Harris (18 Mar 2014)

First off, sorry if this has been covered. I tried to do a search but it said the search function has been disabled.

My question is: to what extent will I learn wilderness survival techniques in BMQ? I ask only because I am considering signing up for a survival course (for personal reasons) but if the skills learned in BMQ will match or succeed those that I can learn from a civilian course I will just wait for BMQ and save the money. I understand we will learn basic map and compass use in BMQ but what else is covered? Wild edibles? Primitive survival skills? Advanced fire building skills (fire bow, hand drill)? Wilderness emergency first aid? Shelter buidling? I am interested mainly because I am an outdoors enthusiast, but I've only ever done reading on the subject of survival (oh, and watching every episode of Survivorman) and never taken the proper precaution of being professionally trained. 

Thanks for any info you can provide  ;D

P.S. I am HOPEFULLY starting basic sometime in the new fiscal year, as I have recently passed my interview and been put on the merit list.


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2014)

You really won't learn any survival skills during basic training.

Yes, you will learn map and compass, but not what you can/can not eat, making shelter out of what is available, etc.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Mar 2014)

You won't learn any survival skills in BMQ.  You should sign up for that survival course you are talking about on your own.


----------



## Loachman (18 Mar 2014)

Besides boot-polishing and cleaning stuff.


----------



## Remius (18 Mar 2014)

What everyone here has said.  

I learned more about wilderness survival in the scouts.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Mar 2014)

1.  You will learn how to avoid 'blades'.  You will learn how to deflect blades back at the originator.   >

2.  You will learn how to *not* pi$$-off the Crse WO (big one).

3.  You will learn to never be first, and never be last.

 8)


----------



## MacIssac (18 Mar 2014)

Check out Basic Up on youtube - there are two seasons and you will see an episode of what happens in the wilderness


----------



## J.Harris (18 Mar 2014)

Thanks a lot for the input everyone! Looks like I'm signing up for the course. I'm am I little disappointed to hear this. I thought a fair portion of BMQ was overnight stays in the bush sleeping in the dirt? Haha I guess I should watch those Basic Up videos as suggested.

'Eye in the Sky', those sound like some good lessons! I am still looking forward to BMQ (if selected)!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Mar 2014)

BMQ = stoves w/fuel, pots, supplied water and food, shelters, sleeping bags and decent kit.

The goal of BMQ is to teach you basic "military" skills.  Regardless, enjoy BMQ, you will/should learn "some" stuff about living in the bush (how to stay warm, what to bring, etc) but you won't be made to 'fend for yourself'.  All experience adds up.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Mar 2014)

Don't settle for second place, always fight to be first. Then go back and help the last place guy 

If you pass BMQ and you're still interested in survival stuff I'll send you some CDs with SERE (survival evasion resistance and escape) lessons.


----------



## J.Harris (18 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Don't settle for second place, always fight to be first. Then go back and help the last place guy
> 
> If you pass BMQ and you're still interested in survival stuff I'll send you some CDs with SERE (survival evasion resistance and escape) lessons.




I shall send you a PM when/if I get accepted and complete BMQ. Thanks very much for the offer!


----------

